# iPhone service in US



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I haven't been able to make any headway with Bell Mobility in regards to using my iPhone (Prepaid) in the US. I'm leaving in 2 days and I've heard that there's such a thing as an international package that you can get into for a month (I'm only going for a week). I spoke with a local Bell business here in town and also called Bell Mobility and they told me there is no such thing. They said roaming service has been done away with and any Smart Phones are not good for use across the border. Anyone else able to chime in here that is using Bell service?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> They said roaming service has been done away with and any Smart Phones are not good for use across the border. Anyone else able to chime in here that is using Bell service?


That's absurd.

Roaming is alive and well, and people are still getting huge bills because they didn't plan ahead. I'm not familiar with Bell's offerings, but Rogers has roaming data packs/plans. Though insufficient and overpriced, they bring down the per KB cost substantially.

If your iPhone is unlocked, then get a SIM from a local carrier, like AT&T or T-Mobile. You'll save a bundle, but have a new number while in the US.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Would you know if AT&T (US) would have a booth at the Toronto airport?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> Would you know if AT&T (US) would have a booth at the Toronto airport?


None of the US carriers do, from what I've seen. Most, however, would have stores in US airports.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I can't even remember if I have an unlocked iPhone or not. Is there a surefire method of finding out?


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

Best way is to call your carrier and find out. If you bought it from Bell or a Bell rep, it is probably locked. If you got it from Apple at the full $600+ price, it is probably unlocked. Looking at the Bell site, there are some roaming packages.

http://www.bell.ca/Mobility/USA_Travel_Bundles

They are not cheap, but probably your best option.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

csonni said:


> I can't even remember if I have an unlocked iPhone or not. Is there a surefire method of finding out?


If you bought it from bell it is locked. If you bought it from the apple online store, chances are it is unlocked depending on the model & year you purchased it. 

iPhone: Wireless carrier support and features

best way to find out, is by putting a different sim in it and plugging into iTunes


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

psycosis said:


> Best way is to call your carrier and find out. If you bought it from Bell or a Bell rep, it is probably locked. If you got it from Apple at the full $600+ price, it is probably unlocked. Looking at the Bell site, there are some roaming packages.
> 
> http://www.bell.ca/Mobility/USA_Travel_Bundles
> 
> They are not cheap, but probably your best option.


These plans aren't available to Bell Prepaid customers. He is prepaid.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I bought the phone new from an eBayer. And, yes, I'm prepaid, which might change the scenario.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I checked one of the few available IMEI checkers and it says my iPhone is locked. I think I remember that being said when I purchased it. So, I may have to rely on my iPad with a US SIM installed. I could make Skype calls with it.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

The iPad should do for routine connectivity. To call home buy a $20 throwaway at Walmart. Before you leave Canada get one of the regular US/Canada long distance cards with the 800 access numbers at the closest 7/11. 

Will cost you $2 for each day you use the throwaway (5 days included in the cost of the phone) plus about a nickel a minute for calls back to Canada. Calls within the US should be covered by the $2/day.

You can contact those that need to reach you and give them your temporary number either via eMail or leaving them a message.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Plus you get to refer to it as your burner, which is all kinds of cool


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

How's the iPhone's GPS functionality without cell access? I'm using Navigon for navigation.


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

csonni said:


> How's the iPhone's GPS functionality without cell access? I'm using Navigon for navigation.


Leave the sim in but make sure that the switch to not allow roaming is on. GPS and nav will work fine.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Out of curiosity, what is the process of doing a factory unlock on an iPhone locked to Bell? Is it costly? Can it be done online?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Bell do not offer unlocking according to the link to the apple site I posted earlier in the thread


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

This link seems to state otherwise.

Bell and Virgin iPhone Unlocking Starts Today for $75 | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource

So, can this be done over the phone? Anyone know what Bell number to call? What's Bell Credit and Prevention?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

If they do indeed do it *611 would put you through to someone who could tell you.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

csonni said:


> How's the iPhone's GPS functionality without cell access? I'm using Navigon for navigation.


Without a working SIM, the GPS doesn't work at all, at least not in the iPhone 4. I found this out the hard way when I was in the US while on a Canadian carrier that had no roaming in the area I was in. Once I did get a 3G signal, GPS returned.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

heavyall said:


> Without a working SIM, the GPS doesn't work at all, at least not in the iPhone 4. I found this out the hard way when I was in the US while on a Canadian carrier that had no roaming in the area I was in. Once I did get a 3G signal, GPS returned.


Not true. I've used the GPS in both my iPhone 4 & 5 without any problem _as long as you know the address in advance_. No form of searching will work without a working Sim, but look up the addresses that you need in advance and enter them into the GPS app.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

On the phone right now with Bell. They're taking me through the unlocking procedure. It'll cost me $75.
Reset and Restored iPhone. Never got the "Congratulations. Your phone is unlocked." Guess I'll hope for the best when popping in another SIM card.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

i had trouble with an unlocked phone when I was away in hawaii. when i put the new sim in, it said plug into iTunes and essentially locked the phone (they didn;t have a computer with iTunes at the tmobile store) once I got back to where we were staying i plugged in and got the successfully unlocked message. If you know someone with a sim for a different carrier, you can pop it in now and you'll avoid that later.

also you may or may not need to reset your network settings. I had to do that with my wife's phone when she switched carriers recently.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

No other provider here except Bell. I sure hope that's not the case as I'm leaving my MBP back. No way of connecting to iTunes when I'm in Florida (?). That would be a bummer after spending $84.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Most stores that sell iPhones will have computers with iTunes there nowadays. Though I think with iOS 6 just resetting network settings will do the trick.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Got into the Toronto airport this morning at 8. Wow, is the cell service so much better! It's as good or better than or wireless back home. You can bet Bell is going to hear from me when I get back to Goose Bay.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> Got into the Toronto airport this morning at 8. Wow, is the cell service so much better! It's as good or better than or wireless back home. You can bet Bell is going to hear from me when I get back to Goose Bay.


To be fair to Bell, Happy Valley-Goose Bay has the population of a large city block.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Well then, their prices should reflect that. It's a well known fact in Goose Bay that Bell's service has been sub-par due to their equipment. During most of the day, you're lucky if you get a page to load via cellular.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Well, that was an unpleasant surprise today. Went to an AT&T and found out the only way to get a data plan is to open a 2 year contract! Never had to do that several years ago. So, all I got was a $25 prepaid at .10 for each call or text (the guy told me unlimited texts and 250 min of local calls but that's not the case). So, I now have an unlocked phone (didn't really need it since I don't get data). By the way, the new SIM card activated without a hitch.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

csonni said:


> Well, that was an unpleasant surprise today. Went to an AT&T and found out the only way to get a data plan is to open a 2 year contract! Never had to do that several years ago. So, all I got was a $25 prepaid at .10 for each call or text (the guy told me unlimited texts and 250 min of local calls but that's not the case). So, I now have an unlocked phone (didn't really need it since I don't get data). By the way, the new SIM card activated without a hitch.


Argh. The tmobile $3/day unlimited is pay as you go.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Should have read this earlier. 

https://www.roammobility.com 4$ a day and includes data. Not much, but still get data.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

IllusionX said:


> Should have read this earlier.
> 
> https://www.roammobility.com 4$ a day and includes data. Not much, but still get data.


Once you've paid too much for a sim. Are there any outlets that offer it free yet?


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

jawknee said:


> Once you've paid too much for a sim. Are there any outlets that offer it free yet?


I think you still have to pay for your sim card with T-Mo or AT&T. so it makes no difference.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

IllusionX said:


> I think you still have to pay for your sim card with T-Mo or AT&T. so it makes no difference.


Ya a friend got me my tmobile one for 99¢ (with $3 credit on it) prior to my arrival by mail, but I suppose it's more expensive in the tmobile stores.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

I got a telgo.ca sim for 4$ on a teambuy deal. But I prefer roammobility's for the data plan.


----------



## Tent (Oct 27, 2008)

Highly recommend Roam Mobility... sim card was $20 (had it mailed direct and came in a couple of days) but plans are fair and incl data. I use it regularly and all I have to remember is to pack my paper clip to change sim cards. CS was top notch too.

I believe it's a Cdn company based out of Richmond BC.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

I JUST paid rogers $50 (charged to my bill) to have the ability to unlock my phone permanently. I also know Telus $35, and Fido $50 offer the same thing. I just called them and they instructed me to connect to iTunes, back up, and then Restore. If you have a 4S or 5 and rely on a jailbreak, then do not pay for this service as you'll have to Restore to 6.1.3 and there isn't a jailbreak for that.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

DA187Suspect said:


> I JUST paid rogers $50 (charged to my bill) to have the ability to unlock my phone permanently. I also know Telus $35, and Fido $50 offer the same thing. I just called them and they instructed me to connect to iTunes, back up, and then Restore. If you have a 4S or 5 and rely on a jailbreak, then do not pay for this service as you'll have to Restore to 6.1.3 and there isn't a jailbreak for that.


Actually you don't have to restore to 6.1.3. Just pop in a third party sim and connect to iTunes. Works fine. Just disregard them telling you to restore.

-M


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

The G3 Man said:


> Actually you don't have to restore to 6.1.3. Just pop in a third party sim and connect to iTunes. Works fine. Just disregard them telling you to restore.
> 
> -M


G3 man is correct. A restore is not needed. 

The iPhone just needs to ask the iTunes server for authorization. 

The only two methods to do this on an iPhone which is already authorized is to stick in a SIM card from another carrier (so it has to check for authorization when connected to iTunes) or to restore it through iTunes so it authorizes when setting it up.

Rogers (or your carrier) assumes you don't have a different carriers SIM card, so they tell you to restore. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I just did the same thing with my Fido iPhone 4, it's now unlocked (haven't tested it yet, but they have no reason to lie).

In my research I happened to come across this article from January (apologies if its been mentioned before, I didn't read every post in this thread): The Best Prepaid SIM Cards | PCMag.com

After accessing my actual needs for a two-week trip, I could pay around $70+tax ($20 for the SIM, $50 for the plan) for a US SIM and 14-day plan which includes 1.4GB of data and all the cross-border talk and text I want, with the convenience of buying the SIM here in town before I leave with Roam Mobility.

OR I could order a $35 SIM+14-day plan from Ready Sim that includes no international voice (I can use Skype for that, I have a paid account with them) but does include cross-border texting (not really an issue with iMessage) and 1GB of data (plenty for my needs) and either have them mail it to me or to my destination address depending on timeframe.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

chas_m said:


> I just did the same thing with my Fido iPhone 4, it's now unlocked (haven't tested it yet, but they have no reason to lie).
> 
> In my research I happened to come across this article from January (apologies if its been mentioned before, I didn't read every post in this thread): The Best Prepaid SIM Cards | PCMag.com
> 
> ...


$3/day unlimited talk/text/data on T-mobile. No international calling, but like you said, there's skype.
Pay By The Day Cell Phone Plans | Prepaid Plans | T-Mobile


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

thats what i have for my us number. killer deal. no LTE on my sim, but i think i read somewhere that newer ones have been released that support LTE


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

csonni said:


> Well then, their prices should reflect that. It's a well known fact in Goose Bay that Bell's service has been sub-par due to their equipment. During most of the day, you're lucky if you get a page to load via cellular.


I must say our performance has improved to what I believe is 3G. Since we just got fibre optics now running though our community, the cell service has improved dramatically. From what I understand, it's because many users are now using wifi for their internet service rather than the cell towers.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

jawknee said:


> $3/day unlimited talk/text/data on T-mobile. No international calling, but like you said, there's skype.


Thanks for the tip, I will look into it!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Thanks for the tip, I will look into it!


No problem chas, it's a great and much overlooked option.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

So I'm just back from my latest US trip and I thought I'd share my experience. Though I got some great suggestions, I opted to go with Roam Mobility simply because I could get the card in Canada before arriving in the US. That was a plus.

The rest of my experience with them was sub-par, I'm afraid.

This could be due to T-Mobile in Orlando, FL, the carrier Roam uses, but I had a lot of difficulty getting consistent service (had to call them three times to get the to reset my service), and even when it did work it would frequently lapse into EDGE speeds rather than 3G (even though I was entirely within the downtown core at all times during my visit). The phone and texting to Canada at no charge was nice, but again was very inconsistent ... no service at the Airport, no service at the Shakespeare Centre, no service at very odd times and places. As I was often in Wi-Fi zones this was much less of a problem than it could have been, but I did miss some calls because of the spotty service. When it worked, it worked fine -- but that wasn't often enough.

Of course I saved money compared to paying for roaming, but I would have much preferred better and more consistent service. Maybe they work better in other cities, but in Orlando I really can't recommend them. Next time, I'll either deal with T-Mobile directly or use the ReadySIM option I mentioned in my previous post.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

chas_m said:


> So I'm just back from my latest US trip and I thought I'd share my experience. Though I got some great suggestions, I opted to go with Roam Mobility simply because I could get the card in Canada before arriving in the US. That was a plus.
> 
> The rest of my experience with them was sub-par, I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Ya. I've heard that from others as well. Tmobile is rolling it out but it seems like it's at a slower pace in some regions. It's a shame


----------

